# fare essere



## betulina

Ciao!

Ho un dubbio con questa costruzione. L'ho trovata in questa frase:

*"Fallo pure essere brutto dopo che è già così stronzo.*"

Lo dice una ragazza (di Roma) a una amica che ha detto che il suo ex, con cui non ha un bel rapporto..., è bello.

En castellano, ¿equivaldría a decir "*déjalo por* feo, visto que es tan cabrón"?

Gracias.


----------



## traduttrice

Yo creo que le quiere decir que se lo imagine o lo vea como una persona fea, que ya de por sí es bastante "stronz*". Escribir "dejalo ser feo..." queda muy forzado, yo lo pondría de otra manera un poco más rebuscada: _*"deja de decir *(o "pensar") *que es lindo, de por sí es bastante...."*_


----------



## betulina

Gracias, traduttrice. 

Es, como si dijésemos, que ya es bastante stro*** y que si va diciendo que es guapo aún lo será más... no? 

Me gusta tu opción, gracias!


----------



## traduttrice

No lo había pensado así  Pero ahora que lo dices, ¡podría ser! Yo lo interpreté: "no lo veas lindo, no te conviene, ya es demasiado str****, olvidate de él" Puede que tu interpretación tenga más sentido, de todos modos, la traducción debería ser siempre esa.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola 
Como no puedo entender muy bien si lo que voy a decir es lo mismo que ya dijiste tú, Trad, perdóname si voy a repetir...
En italiano se puede decir también "ci mancherebbe altro che fosse anche brutto, con quanto già è str..." o sea, ya el pobre es un cabrón, menos mal que no es feo también, si no sería un desastre (siempre el pobre). Significa lo mismo Tradu?


----------



## traduttrice

Sí, creo que tienes razón. ¿Te parece que habría que cambiar la traducción?
Sigo pensando que no, pero siempre puede haber mejores versiones.


----------



## Silvia10975

Es que no sé como sería en español exactamente... en "mi" pobre español diría "Menos mal no es feo, que ya es bastante cabrón"   (cómo podrías seguir con él si además de ser cabrón fuese feo).


----------



## betulina

Es verdad, lo que dice Silvia tiene mucho sentido. Antes no lo he especificado bien: quien dice esta frase es la exnovia del chico; quien ha dicho que era guapo es una amiga suya.

Otra opción de traducción sería: "sólo faltaría que fuese feo, con lo cab*** que es ya"... no?

Gracias, chicas!


----------



## CarolMamkny

betulina said:


> Otra opción de traducción sería: "sólo faltaría que fuese feo, con lo cab*** que es ya"... no?
> 
> Gracias, chicas!


 
Esta opción es la que mejor me suena... sólo que no usaría el "ya" porque me suena un poco redundante.


----------



## betulina

Gracias, Carol, tienes razón con lo del "ya". Sería más apropiado para lo que pensaba en el post #3.

Gracias!


----------



## CarolMamkny

betulina said:


> Gracias, Carol, tienes razón con lo del "ya". Sería más apropiado para lo que pensaba en el post #3.
> 
> Gracias!


 
¡De nada!


----------



## Neuromante

Debo reconocer que no he entendido nada, pero a proposito de la redundancia del "Ya" además de la opción de suprimirlo también es posible adelantarlo al verbo.
*Que ya es.*
Deja de ser redundante y pasa a reforzar el insulto.


----------



## Malaia

Yo sí que no lo he entendido*..."Fallo pure essere brutto dopo che è già così stronzo.*" Yo lo traduciria, sin saber lo que habeìs ya dicho:"hazlo entonces encima que es feo es un cabrón" 
Me ha parecido que en la frase se hace referencia a que no tiene cualidades para estar con la chica. ¿De dónde sacais que sea bello el muchacho?


----------



## Silvia10975

Malaia, lo dice la frase "fallo pure essere brutto" significa que es bello. ¿Has leído lo que escribí yo como explicación? Es una construcción italiana que tiene este sentido.  Intento explicarlo otra vez con otro ejemplo.
Podrías escuchar algo así:
A: "Quel tipo è brutto *ma* simpatico!"
B: "Eh, fallo pure essere antipatico! _(che già è brutto, poverino)_" 

O sea... ¡si fuera feo *Y* antipático sería para tirarlo a la basura!


----------



## Malaia

A ver si lo he entendido....¿es que la amiga le estaba diciendo que convirtiera al chico en feo porque ya de por sì es un ....y así le sería más fácil dejarlo por que está cañón?


----------



## Silvia10975

No es que le diga que lo transforme en su mente en feo para dejarlo, si no que afirma que, ya que no lo deja (aunque no tenga con él una buena relación), "menos mal que no es feo, porque ya es un   cabrón"... es como una consolación: tómalo por guapo, porque de él no puedes sacar nada más.
¿He logrado explicarme un poquito?


----------



## Neuromante

Pues dejalo que sea guapo, al menos.


----------



## betulina

Sí, Silvia, se trata de una construcción italiana equivalente a "sólo faltaría que fuese (feo)", por ejemplo... no?
Con esto ya se entiende que el chico es guapo, pero, igualmente, lo dicen en la frase de antes.

Neuromante, tienes razón con lo del "ya"!


----------



## Malaia

s10975 said:


> No es que le dice que lo convierta en su mente en feo para dejarlo, si no que afirma que, ya que no lo deja (aunque no tenga con él una buena relación), "menos mal que no es feo, porque ya es un  cabrón"... es como una consolación: tómalo por bello, porque de él no puedes sacar nada más.
> ¿He logrado explicarme un poquito?


 Ahora sí lo he entendido....."confórmate con que sea guapo aunque sea un ..."
gracias!


----------



## Silvia10975

betulina said:


> Sí, Silvia, se trata de una construcción italiana equivalente a "sólo faltaría que fuese (feo)", por ejemplo... no?



¡¡¡Esooooooo!!!

Edit: solo ora mi accorgo che l'avevi già detto, mi era sfuggito il tuo post! Perdonami


----------

